# Can kits (silencer kits) are they legal to own?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Are the kits to build a silencer legal to own? I have read that until you start drilling holes they are not silencers and legal to own.
Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No there is no prohibition on owning the "kit".

It is at that point, . . . pieces of aluminum, steel, brass, etc.

Once it is "operational" . . . the owner better have the legal paperwork in place.

Don't take the chance, . . . it's too easy and simple to get, . . . just takes a while and will aggravate a wooden man doing the process.

But before you invest, . . . find a place that has them in their rentals, . . . or someone who has one, . . . they really are not "that" quiet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes, the unassembled kit is legal to own just like a still is legal to own. But when you drill and assemble those parts it becomes a very thin line whether you can legally own it.

related example. I can own a still, put it all together; even fill it with fermented mash. But the moment I put heat to that still it's illegal.
I've chatted online with several people who purchased a still from Mile High distilling company who several months later received a warning letter from the ATF warning against using the still to make alcohol. 
But just owning the still was completely legal because it can also be used to make perfume oils. But in the case with a suppressor I suspect that drilling and assembling the parts will make it illegal because that suppressor can only be used as a suppressor on a weapon, it has no other uses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some states may outlaw them.
I say "may" because I'm not sure.
But if they are legal in your state, you have to get paperwork from the Feds and pay a $200 tax on EACH one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't we been through this before?? It's a form 1 suppressor kit. IF you don't drill any holes it's not illegal to own. You can have the parts sitting around and it's not an issue. Once the SHTF who cares. 

So should we have this option available for use?? Why not??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You will cross over the line if anything further is done to the parts.
It will become by ATF definition "a gathering of parts", you will go to club fed with it.
Be advised if you just do the end cap, it will be considered complete, and contraband.
A similar situation resides with M2 carbine parts which will fit any GI or complete commercial copy.
You can have either the parts or the carbine but not both together, better not have ever had a carbine recorded in your name.
They will say you hid it, unless you can prove where it went.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Brady bill the folding stock I had was legal if not installed but if installed a crime. All good except a LEO installed it and claimed I had it that way. In the end I won by a stroke of luck he put it on wrong and that made a strong case to the judge it was not me.
Most LEO play it straight. But if you have one of those kits and they want you. Someone may just stick a few part together


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll just say that it is an over-reaching government that forces its citizens to pay a bribe/tax to own a piece of equipment that reduces the acoustics/decibels of the muzzle report of a firearm.

Ridiculous.


----------

